# Chicken house



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

. What do you y'all think about turning this into a chicken house


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I use one for water storage because I don't have running water to my coop. I personally think it would be pretty small and hard to clean. But I would like to see what ideas you come up with!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

The cleaning aspect is a big one for me, however I think the metal framing may be good for predator proofing.


----------



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok thanks it's just a work in progress


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Remove the plastic container, then secure chicken wire/hardware cloth around it and you'll have a small grow out pen or quarantine pen. I think it would be too small for a chicken house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like dawg's idea about a grow out pen. Even then I question the access possibilities. I just don't see it working well as a coop. Human access is nil. How will you deal with waterers, feeders? How will you clean it out?


----------



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

Well I have six chickens so I'm just gonna put roost sticks in it and I already have a large pen so I just going to put it in the pen it'll be just somewhere for them to sleep in


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I understand having to work with what you've got. Whether it's the best thing or not for the chickens....if it's what you have.... you can always make it work. Recycling is great as well! What about this....

Here's the back of the tank:

Hold on...idea to follow...


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That's horrible cramped for 6 chickens. They're like what, 3x3?
Plus unless you don't get winter, that will be really cold.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's the back opposite the door:









Now remove the 4 verticle metal pieces:









Now cut the plastic along the dotted line and fold over. May need to secure to metal to keep down. The will make a little ledge to scrape poo and bedding out.









Then you can add a hinged door and use a small hoe to scrape the inside.

















I wouldn't put water or food inside because you have no way to get to it. Just make sure you have roost space.

If you have any scrap wood or pallets...it might be better to take the plastic out (minus some you cut for a tray in the bottom) and attach to the outside of the metal frame. There would be better circulation, might be warmer in winter and cooler in the summer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Four square feet of open floor space per large fowl. That means you need 24 square feet for six birds, that is a building that is minimum 6 feet by 6 feet. Unless your current pen can be completely weather proofed and predator proofed you will be inviting problems down the road with the flock. If they have to be up due to weather they can turn on each other because of the stress.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Perhaps you could built a simple 3 sided enclosure inside the main enclosed yard. Many people house chickens in all types of weather in a 3 sided enclosure. Some people even house chickens inside a predator proof yard with a covered area and no walls. They merely put up a roost underneath the covered area.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Would depend on the area, Heidi. Overwintering chickens in an open shelter here would mean dead chickens in the morning. If winters were dry and mild, sure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It depends where you live. I live in Florida so most of mine are in covered pens and have a Rubbermaid container on its side or a small dog house to lay in. If it gets cold, you may want an enclosure they will fit in.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, it does depend on where you live. Where I live...enclosed coops mean death by cooking in the summer. We never get below 28 or 30 in the winter. Even then, that's rare.

It also depends on the breed of chicken.

There are so many variables. Glad we can all brainstorm and come up with lots of ideas for people.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine too Heidi. I worry more about chicken roasting in the summer. I have a fan that blows directly on their nests all day. I sometimes wonder if people know how dangerous those plastic coops can be?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a fan too. I find ally just put it on a timer because it gets hot enough everyday. The fan comes on around 10 and goes until 5. Mine have more of an enclosed coop...but it has 2 large windows that open all the way, a whole side swings open, and has a screen porch area. It's like a transformer in the morning


----------

